# Trend



## Jutaro (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Nun mal was zum trend.
Ich bin mitlerweille ziemlich frustiert was die BMX gemeinde angeht. 
Man hoert nur noch lenker muss hoch und breit sein, farbe deines rad bla bla bla....
Was ist aber wenn man mit einen hohen breiten lenker nicht klarkommt?
Ich liebe mein kleinen schmalen lenker. Und ich liebe auch die farbe meines bikes.
Ist es nicht am wichtigsten was man mit dem rad macht?! Was bringt mir das trendigste rad wenn ich damit nicht klarkomme. Muss ich mit der welle mitschwimmen?

Und auch das ganze an********n und dumm anmachen find ich total mies. Jeder macht fehler!!!
Da bin ich froh das ich nicht in **** deutschland lebe, sondern in japan wo mehr die freunschaft und so respektiert wird. Hier gibt es kein gedisse, dumm anlabern usw.
Hier wird jeder respektier. Der kleine junge mit dem 200Euro komplett bike genauso wie der locale profi. 
Das gilt nicht nur fuers BMXen auch fuers Sk8ten, surfen snowboarding usw.

Schluss wort:
Ich scheiss auf den TREND!!! Der spass ist das was zaehlt!!!!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Son (3. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutaro (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geistreicher beitrag!!!
Da hab ich meine bestaetigung mit deutschland gehts den bach runter.
Wenn jeder so denkt, oh mein gott! Da bin ich froh das ich meine kinder nicht in deutschland grossziehe. Sonst werden die auch noch so genies wie ihr!!!

ãã³ã³

Jutaro


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Oktober 2008)

ich frag mich auch wie aus uns mal was werden soll


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Oktober 2008)

ich bin froh dass ich nicht in japan lebe


----------



## gmozi (3. Oktober 2008)

Trends ganz allgemein als schlecht darzustellen, halte ich für absolut falsch.
Wenn ein Trend sinnvolle Dinge mit sich bringt, ist das doch nur positiv.
So nen hoher Lenker z.B. ist doch echt gut für den Rücken 

Man muss ganz sicher nicht jeden Trend mitmachen, aber direkt jeden zu verteufeln ist ganz sicher auch nicht die richtige Einstellung.

Und der Rest ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal. Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> ich frag mich auch wie aus uns mal was werden soll



Dein Avatar sagts ja eigentlich.

Ansonsten ist doch mit dem Ausgangspost die Frage schon beantwortet. Es geht um Spaß und den muss jeder für sich selbst definieren. Genau wie das eigene Setup. 

Was die Arroganz angeht, kann ich aber ähnliches berichten. Wir hatten vor einer Weile auch "Besuch" im Park, der ohne irgendein Grußwort kam und ging und alleine durch sein Verhalten schon gezeigt hat, dass er den Park mag, wir aber nicht seinem Level entsprechen und deshalb irgendeine niedere Lebensform darstellen. Sowas gibts eben auch. Und wie sagte es Max Gaertig irgendwann mal: genau wie bei jeder anderen Sportart gibt es auch beim BMX Idioten.


----------



## Jutaro (4. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Trends ganz allgemein als schlecht darzustellen, halte ich für absolut falsch.
> Wenn ein Trend sinnvolle Dinge mit sich bringt, ist das doch nur positiv.
> So nen hoher Lenker z.B. ist doch echt gut für den Rücken
> 
> ...



Ich verteufel nicht den trend sondern die die so denken das es das non plus ultra ist und nichts anderes wird akzeptiert!!!



RISE schrieb:


> Dein Avatar sagts ja eigentlich.
> 
> Ansonsten ist doch mit dem Ausgangspost die Frage schon beantwortet. Es geht um Spaß und den muss jeder für sich selbst definieren. Genau wie das eigene Setup.
> 
> Was die Arroganz angeht, kann ich aber ähnliches berichten. Wir hatten vor einer Weile auch "Besuch" im Park, der ohne irgendein Grußwort kam und ging und alleine durch sein Verhalten schon gezeigt hat, dass er den Park mag, wir aber nicht seinem Level entsprechen und deshalb irgendeine niedere Lebensform darstellen. Sowas gibts eben auch. Und wie sagte es Max Gaertig irgendwann mal: genau wie bei jeder anderen Sportart gibt es auch beim BMX Idioten.



Da stimm ich dir 100%ig zu!!!

Let`s ride and rock!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2008)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Ich verteufel nicht den trend sondern die die so denken das es das non plus ultra ist und nichts anderes wird akzeptiert!!!
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Jutaro



Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass es sich bei einem Großteil dieser Verfechter von Gerechtigkeit um Jugendliche handelt. Ich kenne zumindest keinen "Erwachsenen", der jemals versucht hat, mir irgendwelche Trends aufzuerlegen. Das sind halt Leute, deren Persönlichkeit noch nicht gefestigt ist (ich muss selber grad lachen) und die entweder eh nicht wissen,was sie wollen oder es sind solche, bei denen sich das ganze Leben um nichts anderes mehr dreht.


----------



## Bampedi (4. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass es sich bei einem Großteil dieser Verfechter von Gerechtigkeit um Jugendliche handelt. Ich kenne zumindest keinen "Erwachsenen", der jemals versucht hat, mir irgendwelche Trends aufzuerlegen. Das sind halt Leute, deren Persönlichkeit noch nicht gefestigt ist (ich muss selber grad lachen) und die entweder eh nicht wissen,was sie wollen oder es sind solche, bei denen sich das ganze Leben um nichts anderes mehr dreht.



damn. wie kannst du per fernanalyse nur ein psychologisches-profil von mir anlegen?


----------



## Lizard.King (4. Oktober 2008)

dazu genügt schon ein kurzer blick auf dein avatar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (4. Oktober 2008)

das is aber noch vor-trend...das kommt noch


----------



## gmozi (4. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass es sich bei einem Großteil dieser Verfechter von Gerechtigkeit um Jugendliche handelt. Ich kenne zumindest keinen "Erwachsenen", der jemals versucht hat, mir irgendwelche Trends aufzuerlegen. Das sind halt Leute, deren Persönlichkeit noch nicht gefestigt ist (ich muss selber grad lachen) und die entweder eh nicht wissen,was sie wollen oder es sind solche, bei denen sich das ganze Leben um nichts anderes mehr dreht.


----------



## lennarth (4. Oktober 2008)

man kann auch einfach die fresse halten und machen was man will.ob das jetzt trend ist oder nicht,kann ja jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## Jutaro (6. Oktober 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> man kann auch einfach die fresse halten und machen was man will.ob das jetzt trend ist oder nicht,kann ja jeder selber entscheiden



Das ist doch hier ein forum, oder?
Da kann ich doch schreiben was ich will( wenn es nicht gegen die regeln ist )oder?
Dann lass mich das auch tun.
Du musst es ja nicht so machen. 
Das ist halt ein punkt der mich stoert, und den will ich hier diskutieren!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## gmozi (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, das Lenny nun explizit Dich angesprochen hat.

Vielmehr würde ich seinem Posting entnehmen, dass man einfach kaufen soll, was man selber für richtig hält ohne dabei anderen Leuten diese Sachen aufschwatzen (fresse halten) zu wollen.


----------



## Fab-Bike (6. Oktober 2008)

Wer Trends setzt wird sich nie nach ihnen richten... 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2008)

es is eh grade im trend im trend zu sein...


----------



## Fab-Bike (6. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> es is eh grade im trend im trend zu sein...



Und jetzt im Chor: "Wir sind alle individuell!"


----------



## gmozi (6. Oktober 2008)

Fab-Bike schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Chor: "Wir sind alle individuell!"



Zumindest nen kleines Stück


----------



## Jutaro (6. Oktober 2008)

Fab-Bike schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Chor: "Wir sind alle individuell!"



Schade es gibt keine singenden smilies!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. Oktober 2008)

Ähm und du selber bist nich Trendy?
Also ich hoffe ich versteh dich nich falsch du 
-fährst Plastik Pedale
-willst deine Gabel auf 80mm traveln
-fährst son slim Sattel und und...
Erklärung bitte.


----------



## Bampedi (6. Oktober 2008)

nicht zu vergessen...und ich wette ich hab recht...

erst mtb...dann bmx.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. Oktober 2008)

und Auswanderer


----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2008)

Fab-Bike schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Chor: "Wir sind alle individuell!"



woooohooooooooo


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt doch alle zu viel zeit.


----------



## lennarth (6. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte eigentlich niemanden anmachen.eigentlich nur einen unqualifizierten beitrag dazu abgeben.meine meinung zu der sache ist einfach,dass jeder machen kann was er möchte und wenn das heißt,enge hose,raphut,9" lenker und was weiß ich..dann soll er das doch machen,und wenn ein anderer keinen bock darauf hat,kauft er sich einen 7" lenker und ne normale hose sowie garnix für auf den kopf.ich weiß garnicht was so schlimm ist,ist doch die sache vom 'schwulen trendopfer' was es tut.außerdem ist doch gegen trends sein bestimmt genauso trend.so und jetzt lacht mich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2008)

^


----------



## Lizard.King (6. Oktober 2008)

wer ist eigentlich dieser Trant?


----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2008)

wowwiki sagt das ist ein treant:


----------



## Fab-Bike (7. Oktober 2008)

Und so fahrt ihr BMX'er neuerdings rum?! 
Für den Kopfschmuck findeste ja keinen Helm! Obwohl, is ja eh egal bei der Holzbirne...


----------



## D-StreeT (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds assi, wie man von Leuten dumm angemacht wird, wenn man sich auch nur ein bisschen dem Trend nähert und von den Trendykids dumm angemacht wird, wenn man noch keinen Raphut hat und das alles gleichzeitig...

So oder so...man wird definitiv als schwul beschimpft, denn das und "Oida" ist Trendy, oida!


----------



## paule_p2 (7. Oktober 2008)

oida is einfach nur krocha


----------



## Jutaro (8. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Ähm und du selber bist nich Trendy?
> Also ich hoffe ich versteh dich nich falsch du
> -fährst Plastik Pedale
> -willst deine Gabel auf 80mm traveln
> ...



Plastik Pedale: Sind leichter und schmerzen nicht so wenn man mal abrutscht. (nicht wegen dem trend!!!)
Gabel: Besseres handling
Sattel: war beim bike dabei!!!



Bampedi schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen...und ich wette ich hab recht...
> 
> erst mtb...dann bmx.


Ne, erst BMX dann MTB!!! Haha falsch gedacht!!!




			
				Agent Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> und Auswanderer


Was hat das den mit dem auswandern zu tun?

Und an alle hier: Ich mach hier keine dumm an der sich am trend haelt.
Nur die "trendigen" sollen auch die "untrendigen" akzeptieren!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich fahr keine plastikpedale und würde niemals meine gabel traveln.
slim seat is kein trend.


----------



## gmozi (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahr im Moment auch kein Plaste am Rad. Allerdings kommen am Neuen wieder welche dran, da ich hier nen Paar geschenkt bekommen hab. Ich würde eigentlich auch Pedale mit schraubpins bevorzugen, allerdings gibt es da ja noch keine in der Gewichtsklasse für günstig Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (8. Oktober 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> oida is einfach nur krocha



fiiix!

plastikpedale als trendanzusehen is eh total lächerlich! das sind doch einfach nur günstige leichte pedale die beim abrutschen net so weh tun! nix da trend...


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

dann kauf dir ordentliche,damit man garnich erst abrutscht?! bzw. seltener...garnich is ja unmöglich !


----------



## HEIZER (8. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> dann kauf dir ordentliche,damit man garnich erst abrutscht?! bzw. seltener...garnich is ja unmöglich !



stimmt leider ...  von gestern :   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/201459


----------



## the agent (8. Oktober 2008)

wie schaft ihr das oO ich hab die odys ich rutsch nicht einma ab und ja kp wem die odys zu wenig grip haben der soll sich animals holen!


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

nimmste die...


----------



## HEIZER (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch Odys , aber mit nasser Schuhsohle sind die auch glatt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (8. Oktober 2008)

dann kauf dir die nike 6.0er die ham die passende sohle ^^
oder die tioga xD


----------



## gmozi (8. Oktober 2008)

Schienbeinschoner sollen auch recht nützlich sein hab ich mir mal sagen lassen


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

schwachsinn


----------



## D-StreeT (8. Oktober 2008)

Die passen doch garnet unter die enge Jeans!

Hab mir grad Animal PVC's gekauft


----------



## HEIZER (8. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Schienbeinschoner sollen auch recht nützlich sein hab ich mir mal sagen lassen



Du wirst es nicht glauben... ich besitze sogar welche ....


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

ich nich


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Oktober 2008)

und wo sind die busse?


----------



## the agent (8. Oktober 2008)

heizer wenn du welche besitzt geschieht dir das mit dem schienbein ganz recht  ^^


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

welche busse ?


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (8. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Ähm und du selber bist nich Trendy?
> Also ich hoffe ich versteh dich nich falsch du
> -fährst Plastik Pedale
> -willst deine Gabel auf 80mm traveln
> ...



Diese Trend Sache wieder...
Kann Jutaro da nur zustimmen, nur weils "trendy" ist, heisst es doch nich das es keinen Vorteil bringt.
Mein Rahmen ist auch Trend, zum einen fährt er sich extrem geil, dazu ist er leicht und ich hatte ihm vor dem Trend
Jeder soll machen was er will nur ICH fahre PVC Pedalen, weil sie leicht und günstig sind, ICH fahre ne 70mm Gabel weil ich bei meinem Einsatzgebiet nich mehr brauche und 70 sich besser anfühlen als 100, der Slimseat ist eigentlich gezwungender Maßen, weil ein "normaler" Sattel an meinem HR schleifen würde.

In meinen Augen sind eine Menge "Trendteile" einfach durchdacht und werden nicht Grundlos von der Maße gekauft, ob das nun Jemand akzeptiert das ich "Trendparts" verwende oder nicht ist mir egal.

Nur verstehe ich dieses komplette "versteifen" von einigen nicht, die extra gegen den Trend schwimmen um dann andere dissen zu können...
Das is nurn Hobby also sollte jeder das tun und lassen was er für richtig hält damit er damit SEINEN SPAß (<-wichtig, vergessen viele ) hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage eigentlich auch nur enge Hosen, weil ich dadurch einen besseren Luftwiderstand habe...
Nee, mal ehrlich. Jeder soll das und so fahren, was, bzw. wie er/sie/es will. Man sollte seine Meinung vertreten, aber sich nicht dauernd dafür rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

und vor allem nicht alle von seiner meinung überzeugen.
wenn einer fragt, kann man seine meinung abgeben und fertig.


----------



## HEIZER (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich trage enge Hosen weil ich dann auf die Hosenklammer verzichten kann !

.....obwohl es ja schon sehr stylische Ausführungen gibt    ...http://images.manufactum.de/manufactum/grossbild/83032_2.jpg


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Oktober 2008)

$TrEEt_EmO schrieb:


> Diese Trend Sache wieder...
> Kann Jutaro da nur zustimmen, nur weils "trendy" ist, heisst es doch nich das es keinen Vorteil bringt.
> Mein Rahmen ist auch Trend, zum einen fährt er sich extrem geil, dazu ist er leicht und ich hatte ihm vor dem Trend
> Jeder soll machen was er will nur ICH fahre PVC Pedalen, weil sie leicht und günstig sind, ICH fahre ne 70mm Gabel weil ich bei meinem Einsatzgebiet nich mehr brauche und 70 sich besser anfühlen als 100, der Slimseat ist eigentlich gezwungender Maßen, weil ein "normaler" Sattel an meinem HR schleifen würde.
> ...



Wenn das alles NICHT Trend ist, was ist den dann Trend?
Du weißt nich wie ich mich auf deine Antwort freue.


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (8. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Wenn das alles NICHT Trend ist, was ist den dann Trend?
> Du weißt nich wie ich mich auf deine Antwort freue.



Dann müssen wir uns was aussuchen und du bist Trend.

FÜR MICH ist Trend was viele Leute besitzen/besitzen wollen.
NUR wird hier Trend immer als etwas derartig schlechtes beschrieben, was mich ankotzt, weils genauso gut oder schlecht wie etwas herkömmliches ist.
Und....ach man deine scheiss Frage macht mich fertig
Klar is alles i wie Trend, du bist er ist Trend, sie ist Trend, wir alle sind Trend 
Boa ey durch deine Frage musst ich soviel denken, das mein Hirn jetzt überlastet is


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

ihr atmet alle...total mainstream...meint immer im trend sein zu müssen...anfänger...pff..


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (8. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ihr atmet alle...total mainstream...meint immer im trend sein zu müssen...anfänger...pff..



Ist nich wahr, seid 10 Minuten tue ichs nicht und kippe grade vom Stuhl

Ich mein nen Trend zu verfolgen oder so is ok, wenn man dieses (was da nun Trend is) auch mag, aber wenn man es nur macht um im Trend zu sein find ichs hohl...


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

ich mag atmen nicht!manchmal ziemlich hinderlich mMn!

naja aber immerhin haben wir knapp 4 seiten mit dem thema gefüllt...da geht noch was!
achja was hat das jetz mit den bussen auf sich ?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Oktober 2008)

Trendbmxer in 2Wochen fahrt ihr eh alle Skateboard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

das is erst in 2 wochen trend ? ****!
hab mich auf nächste woche vorbereitet ...spätestens!


----------



## bikeron (8. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie ist trend doch das, was die profis fahren die es total drauf haben und dann kommen die jugendlichen die es lernen wolen (so wie ich xD) und denken das alles besser klappt wenn man enge hosen und slim seat hat und einen riesigen lenker der meistens viel zu groß ist. und irgendwann haben dann ALLE diese trend-gegenstände und es ist einfach normal und man kommt sich komisch vor wenn man als einziger einen winzigen lenker, eine polstercouch und so viel zu weite hosen hat.  

das ist jetztt mal meine ansicht. 
also ich fahre einen slim seat, trage enge hosen und habe KEINEN (!!) zu großen lenker und hofe mal dass ich bald so fahren kann wie björn elvering weil der hat ja auch enge hosen und irgendwas mss es ja bringen xD


----------



## D-StreeT (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag, was Trend ist...

Schaut euch doch alle mal an...ihr fahrt alle BMX oder MTB, das macht hier jeder...scheiss Trendopfer...


----------



## gmozi (8. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Trendbmxer in 2Wochen fahrt ihr eh alle Skateboard



Bin ich schon 6-7 Jahre lang ... was mach ich nun?


----------



## Stirni (8. Oktober 2008)

au man...dir is nichmehr zu helfen...


----------



## Son (9. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutaro (9. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich trage eigentlich auch nur enge Hosen, weil ich dadurch einen besseren Luftwiderstand habe...
> Nee, mal ehrlich. Jeder soll das und so fahren, was, bzw. wie er/sie/es will. Man sollte seine Meinung vertreten, aber sich nicht dauernd dafür rechtfertigen müssen.



Genau!!!Und punkt.


Und noch was zum punkt Skateboarden.
Sk8boarding mach ich auch schon seit 24jahren. 
Und zum glueck kann man BMX und Skateboarden super miteinander verbinden. Da man ja beides im Skatepark macht.
Es gib viele sportarten die sehr viel spass machen. Und viele davon betreibe ich auch regelmaessig.
Ich versteiffe mich da nicht nur auf eine. ZB im winter macht es mehr spass an einen saukalten tag snowboarden zu gehen, als in den park zu biken oder zu skaten. Oder an einen super heissen sommer tag geh ich lieber ein bischen Surfen(wellenreiten).

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## HEIZER (9. Oktober 2008)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Genau!!!Und punkt.
> 
> Oder an einen super heissen sommer tag geh ich lieber ein bischen Surfen(wellenreiten).



Weichei !


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

um nochmal auf die busse zurückzukommen....was bedeutet das?!


----------



## Jutaro (9. Oktober 2008)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Weichei !


Ist jetzt ein neuer trend. Weichei sein!!!

Und hier noch ein bild: Trendy ohne ende!!!!






Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

bis auf den korb siehts nach race aus :/


----------



## Jutaro (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist nen altes Hoffman Race bike.
Nun ist es ein "Ich geh mal schnell Bier kaufen" Bike.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Trailst4R (9. Oktober 2008)

kann man brot auch einfrieren?


----------



## RISE (9. Oktober 2008)

Klar kannste Brot einfrieren. 

Mit dem Sattel liegt das Rad übrigens voll im Trend.


----------



## bikeron (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich achte jetzt in den korb legt man eine 20-kilo katze damit man leichter nosemanuals üben kann


----------



## HEIZER (9. Oktober 2008)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein neuer trend. Weichei sein!!!



Da bin ich dann aber ned mit dabei ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

ich bin der entdecker


----------



## D-StreeT (9. Oktober 2008)

Wo gibts noch Roseanne Lenker?


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

in dem laden neben dem wo man autos mit tannenzapfen tankt


----------



## HEIZER (9. Oktober 2008)

Daher auch die Frage  ....



Trailst4R schrieb:


> und wo sind die busse?


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

mies jetz hab ich mir das innerhalb von 2-3 seiten selber erklärt !


----------



## Son (9. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> in dem laden neben dem wo man autos mit tannenzäpfle tankt


----------



## RISE (10. Oktober 2008)

Da schäumt die Bier Unit hoch...


----------



## Stirni (10. Oktober 2008)

ich würde nur mich aber niemals ein auto mit bier tanken !


----------



## Jutaro (10. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich würde nur mich aber niemals ein auto mit bier tanken !



Hab gleich feierabend!!!! Und es ist freitag!!! Prost!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (10. Oktober 2008)

klingt gar nicht so doof


----------



## Stirni (10. Oktober 2008)

eben


----------



## Trailst4R (10. Oktober 2008)

toller thread


----------



## Stirni (10. Oktober 2008)

find ihn geil...alle spammen mal friedlich miteinander <3


----------



## lennarth (10. Oktober 2008)

ja!ja!spammen!
blahblahblah.mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Jutaro (10. Oktober 2008)

Man kann den Titel des Freds ja auch anders verwenden. zb in dem man ueber alte trends redet( wie wars es noch vor 15 jahren mit nem S&M dirtbike ) oder wie wird der kommende trend sein!!!
Find ich garnicht so ne schlechte idee!!!
Man kann zb von alten trend fotos posten usw...

Gruss
jutaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (10. Oktober 2008)

stimmt


----------



## Jutaro (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann fang mal an. Ich mach jetzt feierabend und fahr nach hause ist schon spaet. 19:45Uhr(japan zeit)

Prost
und schuess!!!

Jutaro


----------



## Stirni (10. Oktober 2008)

mies geiler thread !


----------



## gmozi (10. Oktober 2008)

Einer der schlimmsten trends aus meiner jugend. Ich war ja sowas von out weil ich keine hatte


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. Oktober 2008)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Man kann den Titel des Freds ja auch anders verwenden. zb in dem man ueber alte trends redet( wie wars es noch vor 15 jahren mit nem S&M dirtbike ) oder wie wird der kommende trend sein!!!
> Find ich garnicht so ne schlechte idee!!!
> Man kann zb von alten trend fotos posten usw...
> 
> ...



Trendgeil?


----------



## Stirni (10. Oktober 2008)

du nich ? 

aussenseiter...


----------



## HEIZER (10. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Trendgeil?




Nee... Trendsetter .


----------



## Jutaro (11. Oktober 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Trendgeil?



Noe, das nicht. Nur drueber reden macht spass.

1999 hatten wir son trend das alle mit dem S&M Race Cruiser 2-pc Lenker gefahren sind.
Ich hatte einen normalen Primo!

Gruss
Jutaro


PS und zu den Buffalos: Waren die nicht trendy bei einer ganz anderen subkultur?

Aber ne lustige story ist. Meine eltern dachten eines tages das sie mir wohl was gutes tun wollen. Weil ja alle diese ASI tretter hatten. Und kauften mir auch solche tretter. Als ich sie sah sagte ich "nett gemeint, aber nein danke. Kauft mir lieber ein paar ES."


----------



## D-StreeT (11. Oktober 2008)

BäM, ich kauf mir Roseanne Lenker und mach ihn breiter...


----------



## Stirni (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33mind (11. Oktober 2008)

hm.. ich fahr zwar kein BMX sondern n Dirtbike, aber Jutaro hat recht:
Diese ganzen Dogmatiker gehen mir auch auf den Senkel: "Das muss so und so, und so undso sonst is das Rad nich geil" Hey... das sind Sportgeräte die in erster Linie funktional sein sollen. Die Biker sollten dafür bewundert werden, was sie können und nich dafür gedisst werden wie ihr Rad aussieht.


----------



## Stirni (11. Oktober 2008)

is der auf dem bild über dir auch ein Dog-matiker ? 

ansonsten hast du natürlich recht


----------



## Fr33mind (11. Oktober 2008)

jaja gutes Wortspiel.. war aber nicht beabsichtigt


----------

